
[ANN] RateMyApp!  Click to watch Episode 01 (Pilot) - Justin.TV (new YouTube show) - vlad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-mXm7lzWfA
======
omouse
Googling for RateMyApp turned up this: _Did you mean: ratemyass_

That's made my 2am much more enjoyable.

------
staunch
Borat without the humor :-)

------
vlad
Thanks for your feedback everybody!

